# 123rd Nats Day One Scores



## MacOfNiagara (Aug 2, 2006)

*distances*

Whats are distance 1 and 2 for the senior recurve? I assume 50m dist1 and 30m distance2 based on the scores.


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

MacOfNiagara said:


> Whats are distance 1 and 2 for the senior recurve? I assume 50m dist1 and 30m distance2 based on the scores.


90m and 70m


----------



## CM JOAD (Oct 9, 2005)

If the scores are posted incorrectly, who do we contact for corrections?


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

CM JOAD said:


> If the scores are posted incorrectly, who do we contact for corrections?


CM, just ask one of the officials tomorrow for guidance. I'm sure they'll be glad to help you!


----------



## doume (Feb 1, 2003)

What about Marie-Pier Baudet from Canada? She used to shoot the US Grand Prix each year if I remember well.

.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I know there are a lot of great scores there, but HOLY COW! would you look at the men's recurve scores... 

They really have taken it to a new level, and it's wonderful to see. 328 at 90 meters Jason?!?!?! Just weeks after shooting a new record at 70?!!?! Go Jason!

John.


----------



## TexARC (Mar 5, 2003)

doume said:


> What about Marie-Pier Baudet from Canada? She used to shoot the US Grand Prix each year if I remember well..


 Very sad to see that she is not here this time - she's been at other shoots this year, so I guess she is at some other tournament in Europe?


----------



## MacOfNiagara (Aug 2, 2006)

Recordkeeper said:


> 90m and 70m


Wow! I was guessing they were doing the short distances on day 1 and the longer on day 2 based on those scores. Wow! Guess I better schedule some more practice.

Congratulations to the participants!


----------



## TexARC (Mar 5, 2003)

Conditions were sterling this am - scores will reflect this, I bet.


----------



## BHNTR1 (Apr 6, 2003)

TexARC said:


> Conditions were sterling this am - scores will reflect this, I bet.





Thats an under statement. It was awesome today, I personally shot a PB at the short distance for total. Was shooting with Braden again today and his score was off the boards as was Dave's. 

Hope we have great weather again for the AM line tomarrow, In need of a bunch of points after yesterdays disaster!!!!!!


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

Go Brady Go! 1357 FITA. A New National record (sr. men recurve)......and I'm missing it! Darn Job....again. Ughhh!!!!!

Keep up the great shooting everyone.

Julie


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

azarcherymom said:


> Go Brady Go! 1357 FITA. A New National record (sr. men recurve)......and I'm missing it! Darn Job....again. Ughhh!!!!!
> 
> Keep up the great shooting everyone.
> 
> Julie


I was wondering about this all day at work today. Some of the men's recurve and women's compound scores from day one were incredible, and it sure looked like some records were likely to fall.

1357....wow! That's world class!

Great shooting Brady!!!!!


----------



## lcv (Sep 7, 2004)

*1357*

Great job Brady!!!! Mom must be pleased as punch. What a great score. Now get back to your shot sequence. Got another FITA to go. Keep it going!


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

lcv said:


> Great job Brady!!!! Mom must be pleased as punch. What a great score. Now get back to your shot sequence. Got another FITA to go. Keep it going!


I am sooooo proud of him, even though he calls everyone else first, and makes me crazy waiting. He's pretty relaxed and having a great time and it definitely shows in his shooting so far.


----------



## lcv (Sep 7, 2004)

Boy, do I know the feeling!


----------



## Hollywood (Oct 24, 2002)

YAY Brady!!! Way to go! w00t!

Now - what Lance said. *nods* You've got more work to do. 

Congrats Julie!


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Can someone post a link to the daily results? All I can find here is the first day's scores. 

Thanks.


----------



## lcv (Sep 7, 2004)

*Scores*

Would like to but they haven't been posted yet.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

TexARC said:


> Very sad to see that she is not here this time - she's been at other shoots this year, so I guess she is at some other tournament in Europe?


the Canadian nationals are startin gright away so I would assume that she is getting ready for that.

Reed


----------



## lcv (Sep 7, 2004)

*Day Two*

Day two scores are up


----------



## Archery_Fun (Jun 19, 2007)

I can't get the link to work! Did anyone get it to work?


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

Archery_Fun said:


> I can't get the link to work! Did anyone get it to work?


I think they are missing a letter in the link address. Hopefully it will get corrected soon.


----------



## lcv (Sep 7, 2004)

*Day two scores*

Mine doesn't work either! Oh Well!


----------



## Archery_Fun (Jun 19, 2007)

I finally got it to work. The "g" in .org has been placed at the end of the file "pdfg". Add a "g" and delete a "g" and I got it to work. Good luck!


----------



## monty53 (Jun 19, 2002)

Try this

http://www.usarchery.org/files/07_Second_Day_FITA_Results.pdf


----------



## Hollywood (Oct 24, 2002)

There were some mistakes, but they're being corrected as we speak. The link should be working again once they're corrected.


----------



## Matt Z (Jul 22, 2003)

Seems to me that all scores are generally up on the men's recurve. That's a great sign for US Archery, especially with all the other negetive news.

Congrats to my friend Jason with an impressive 1326! Keep going Jason!


----------



## 20132 (Feb 4, 2005)

Is Brady Ellison shooting the BEST method? Can anyone comment on how the BEST method is doing among the other methods? I only follow the Cadet and Junior Females and their scores seem to be down with the BEST method.


----------



## Chris Glass (Aug 3, 2002)

Brady is shooting the BEST method. It would seem as if it is doing fairley well. I would say Brady's talent and work ethic along with the BEST method is a even better combination though.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Matt Z said:


> Seems to me that all scores are generally up on the men's recurve. That's a great sign for US Archery, especially with all the other negetive news.
> 
> Congrats to my friend Jason with an impressive 1326! Keep going Jason!



Yes, he and Dakota are having very good nationals. Vic seemed to have a substandard 30M (for him) 336 is about the lowest I have seen Vic shoot that distance. Erika Anschutz is demonstrating that she is clearly the best FITA round compound lady these days, with Jamie right behind her-the third place is 30 or so points back.


----------



## JOADMom (Jan 27, 2005)

Thanks Archery Fun - I hadn't noticed!

http://www.usarchery.org/files/07_Second_Day_FITA_Results.pdf


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

Jim C said:


> Erika Anschutz is demonstrating that she is clearly the best FITA round compound lady these days...



Jim, I have to respectfully disagree with this. Erika is awesome and a great lady to be sure, but you have to give Jamie her props - she has been on the indoor and outdoor world teams this year, shooting team WR in both events, has won 2 of the 3 FITA events this year (GC and Texas) and finished 2nd in AZ(winning all 3 FITAs - two with 1400 or better scores), set a 12 arrow WR that is the same as the men's record and a 1440 world record, has won the NAA Field nationals and has won a world cup event and qualified first for Dubai (while winning two of the 4 FITA qualifiers at the WC events). I think that it is hard to find as much daylight between these two top shooters as you would indicate, but heck, that is why they shoot these things 

Personally I think maybe Jamie has a slight edge as the best FITA round compound lady this year and probably has more 1400's in competition than any other woman 

My $.02


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

SuperX said:


> Jim, I have to respectfully disagree with this. Erika is awesome and a great lady to be sure, but you have to give Jamie her props - she has been on the indoor and outdoor world teams this year, shooting team WR in both events, has won 2 of the 3 FITA events this year (GC and Texas) and finished 2nd in AZ(winning all 3 FITAs - two with 1400 or better scores), set a 12 arrow WR that is the same as the men's record and a 1440 world record, has won the NAA Field nationals and has won a world cup event and qualified first for Dubai (while winning two of the 4 FITA qualifiers at the WC events). I think that it is hard to find as much daylight between these two top shooters as you would indicate, but heck, that is why they shoot these things
> 
> Personally I think maybe Jamie has a slight edge as the best FITA round compound lady this year and probably has more 1400's in competition than any other woman
> 
> My $.02


Sure its a tough call-I was just going on recent FITA Scores-Erika shot the highest compound FITA ever at a world championship, and then was the only 1400 at the first of two at nationals. Right now Erika is certainly putting up the top FITA scores. When it comes to target these two are now clearly the best in the states with EA winning NAA and NFAA indoors and JV winning all the stuff you mentioned-didn't they shoot the same score at the NFAA field as well.

Both are shooting in Ohio now so I am happy either way as the VP of our state organization. We have our state shoot in a few weeks, 70M this year, I expect to a real high score winning and an almost as high score in second.


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

Jim C said:


> Sure its a tough call-I was just going on recent FITA Scores-Erika shot the highest compound FITA ever at a world championship, and then was the only 1400 at the first of two at nationals. Right now Erika is certainly putting up the top FITA scores. When it comes to target these two are now clearly the best in the states with EA winning NAA and NFAA indoors and JV winning all the stuff you mentioned-didn't they shoot the same score at the NFAA field as well.
> 
> Both are shooting in Ohio now so I am happy either way as the VP of our state organization. We have our state shoot in a few weeks, 70M this year, I expect to a real high score winning and an almost as high score in second.


Jim, Jamie and Erika did tie for score in Darrington, going to a shoot off - I didn't mention that as it was not a FITA event. Speaking of NFAA events, Jamie won the field two years running. If you were to write down all the stuff Jamie accomplished in the last 12 months it would be impressive and still wouldn't include winning F2F in 2005. Erika has also had some good results this year but I don't think they can compare over 12 months. That said, with Erika only 18 years old, it is pretty safe to say the future of US FITA compound women is looking pretty bright. If she is shooting these scores at 18, there may be a 1420 in her future, she is definately the rising star in the division!


----------



## lcv (Sep 7, 2004)

*Erika and Jamie*

I think if you asked either of these Ladies, they would both tell that they have not reached their full potential yet. As SuperX said, Fita compound ladies have a bright future!


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

lcv said:


> I think if you asked either of these Ladies, they would both tell that they have not reached their full potential yet. As SuperX said, Fita compound ladies have a bright future!


No doubt-hey I like them both alot!!! Erika just moved to our Area and Jamie has been at several of our Ohio shoots over the last several years.


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

Jim C said:


> No doubt-hey I like them both alot!!! Erika just moved to our Area and Jamie has been at several of our Ohio shoots over the last several years.


talk about a "bad" problem to have - too many world level shooters in the US... Imagine that! :wink::darkbeer:


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

SuperX said:


> talk about a "bad" problem to have - too many world level shooters in the US... Imagine that! :wink::darkbeer:


Ohio Rules (by way of Michigan and Nebraska:wink


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

Yeah but let's see if they can beat my home grown Yooper at next years sectionals!!!!!! :wink: Ken


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

I'm finally on my way to Nationals. Heck with the Job. No more waiting on pins and needles for updates. Woohooo! I guess it was a bit windier in the afternoon today. So.... patiently waiting for results to be posted.


----------



## Hollywood (Oct 24, 2002)

azarcherymom said:


> I'm finally on my way to Nationals. Heck with the Job. No more waiting on pins and needles for updates. Woohooo! I guess it was a bit windier in the afternoon today. So.... patiently waiting for results to be posted.


Travel safely, Julie!! Cheer loudly (for all of us)!!

-peace,
Holls


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

Wow, proof positive that Lee Ki Sik and his system can make a difference.

That is some awsome shooting by Bradey. I'm sure he has talent in spades, but the talent coupled with Lee Ki Sik's Coaching methods is what makes the difference. 1357, thats crowding on the Koreans and Dave Barnes in Australia!


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

By the way, my girlfriend Erin Passmore is at your nationals. So if you see a team Canada shirt that reads Passmore... Say hello and tell her Dylan told you to.:tongue:


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

Reed said:


> the Canadian nationals are startin gright away so I would assume that she is getting ready for that.
> 
> Reed



Perhaps preparing for the Olympic Test event?


----------



## lcv (Sep 7, 2004)

*No Posts*

It must really have been a boring day at the Nationals! Not a soul posted anything about who did what or what happened to who. Somebody did mention that it was a bit windier in the afternoon than the day before. No scores posted. I really think that all organizations really miss the boat with their Nationals. In an ideal world, I would hire a IT hobbiest to write about events, take individual photos, tell us about judges, funny things that happened, video interviews with leaders, tournament directors, NAA staff, vendors, foreign shooters, happy moments, sad moments. I would try and flood the internet with news about all the goings on. What an opportunity it would be to create interest and educate other shooters into maybe giving Nationals a try. In the case of the NAA, four more adult shooters would give you $600 extra income to be able to accomplish this important part of the tournament. FITA has caught on and they do a pretty fair job of it but I think, in the US, we are innovative enough to do even a better job than they do. We have no TV coverage, no radio coverage, very little newspaper coverage, so we have to take advantage of what we do have to create interest and that is the internet. This is not a criticism but a suggestion to all organizations. To my knowledge the NAA has a staff of two at present and a bunch of volunteers, some paid, but most not. These people are caught up in just pulling off a tournament of this size. They are busier than all get out just providing the basics. What is needed is someone to fill the position of promotion of the tournament via the internet. Someone who is not concerned with how many porta pottys we have, when they are coming and where exactly do we place them to please everyone. The someone I would like to see would have no responsibility other than reporting on the happenings of the day via the net. I do not know how to do this yet but I do have some ideas. I hope someday that it can become a reality. I think Brad Camp, the board, the NAA membership, the USOC, the internet followers and a lot of organizations would like to have that type of coverage. We just have to adapt to change and use it to our advantage to promote our sport and the sooner the better for all involved. Oh, by the way, it was a little windier yesterday afternoon than it was on Tuesday.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

They still have not posted Day three scores.


----------



## lcv (Sep 7, 2004)

*Scores*

I know that Jim. I also know the NAA had a membership meeting last night that, I'm sure, was a tough one. Scores were probably not the most important thing they had on their mind and , believe me, I understand that. I want to know how it went yesterday as much as anyone. That is just another reason for having someone with one responsibility of the internet news. Before anyone jumps me about porta pottys, for eight years, I had that responsibility or at least a portion of it. I was just another cog in the wheel that makes the National Target Championships one of the greatest tournaments this country has.


----------



## lcv (Sep 7, 2004)

*By the way*

I would like to commend Ron and Gary and Lindsey for all the great pictures they have provided and the tidbits of info on the goings on at the tournament. Great job and thank you!!!


----------



## lcv (Sep 7, 2004)

*Scores are up*

Day three scores are up!


----------



## JimmyG (Oct 31, 2005)

I guess there is no leader board at the event? There must not be my son calls me every evening to find out his standings but I told him "nothing posted" I am new to these events and would love to be there but can't, so any information would be greatly appreciated. I am a tournament fisherman and they have similar events and the coverage is great for example Sportfishermen.com (very similar to Archerytalk) is at the White Marlin open in OC Maryland this week and at weigh ins around 5:00pm they have a live feed ( White Marlin Open Scoring.com ) you can watch from your PC and Sportfish.com has an open forum for spectator comments and pictures, for the spectator it gives you a sense of being there...check it out this afternoon (last day of the event) Sponsors should buck up!


----------



## BILL B (Jun 21, 2003)

Worthy of note is that the top 4 (3 Sr & 1 Jr) 90m scores shot by male recurve archers were by RAs at CV. The top 3 at 70m were also RAs.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

lcv said:


> I know that Jim. I also know the NAA had a membership meeting last night that, I'm sure, was a tough one. Scores were probably not the most important thing they had on their mind and , believe me, I understand that. I want to know how it went yesterday as much as anyone. That is just another reason for having someone with one responsibility of the internet news. Before anyone jumps me about porta pottys, for eight years, I had that responsibility or at least a portion of it. I was just another cog in the wheel that makes the National Target Championships one of the greatest tournaments this country has.


I never had a problem with the Porta-potties in Canton. The only problem I ever had was that tuesday and wednesday a few years ago where the storm shredded the canopies. Fortunately, I was on a target right by the walkway and Ed Eliason had set up some chairs under the trees and gave me one.

I also shot what was then a PB there:wink: at that tournament.


----------



## doume (Feb 1, 2003)

BILL B said:


> Worthy of note is that the top 4 (3 Sr & 1 Jr) 90m scores shot by male recurve archers were by RAs at CV. The top 3 at 70m were also RAs.


I didn't found the list of the current RAs on the NAA website. Should it be possible to know who train at Chula Vista OTC right now (male and female archers) please?

.


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

BILL B said:


> Worthy of note is that the top 4 (3 Sr & 1 Jr) 90m scores shot by male recurve archers were by RAs at CV. The top 3 at 70m were also RAs.


Are you referring to Day 3 or a combination of Day 1 and Day 3?

If you are referring to Day 3, I don't think you are correct.:embara:


----------



## Hollywood (Oct 24, 2002)

doume said:


> I didn't found the list of the current RAs on the NAA website. Should it be possible to know who train at Chula Vista OTC right now (male and female archers) please?
> 
> .



Currently in the RA program are:

Kate Anderson
Joy Fahrenkrog
Khatuna Lorig
Lindsay Pian
Karen Scavotto

Tyler Benner
Tyler Domenech
Brady Ellison
Jake Kaminski
Tyler Martin
Dan Schuller
Jacob Wukie


----------



## doume (Feb 1, 2003)

Thanks Hollywood! 

.


----------



## Hollywood (Oct 24, 2002)

You're welcome!

Here's hoping the weather in CS is not as windy as it is *here* today! 

-peace!


----------



## BILL B (Jun 21, 2003)

*RECORDKEEPER*

DAy 3. I am incorrect if Sinclair is no longer an RA. This makes it 3 of the top 4 at 90m and 2 of the top 3 at 70m. Not too shabby.


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

BILL B said:


> *RECORDKEEPER*
> 
> DAy 3. I am incorrect if Sinclair is no longer an RA. This makes it 3 of the top 4 at 90m and 2 of the top 3 at 70m. Not too shabby.


Agreed! Not shabby at all! Our current men's program is looking very good indeed.:thumb:


----------



## Hollywood (Oct 24, 2002)

BILL B said:


> *RECORDKEEPER*
> 
> DAy 3. I am incorrect if Sinclair is no longer an RA. This makes it 3 of the top 4 at 90m and 2 of the top 3 at 70m. Not too shabby.


Not too shabby, indeed!


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

lcv said:


> It must really have been a boring day at the Nationals! Not a soul posted anything about who did what or what happened to who. Somebody did mention that it was a bit windier in the afternoon than the day before. No scores posted. I really think that all organizations really miss the boat with their Nationals. In an ideal world, I would hire a IT hobbiest to write about events, take individual photos, tell us about judges, funny things that happened, video interviews with leaders, tournament directors, NAA staff, vendors, foreign shooters, happy moments, sad moments. I would try and flood the internet with news about all the goings on. What an opportunity it would be to create interest and educate other shooters into maybe giving Nationals a try. In the case of the NAA, four more adult shooters would give you $600 extra income to be able to accomplish this important part of the tournament. FITA has caught on and they do a pretty fair job of it but I think, in the US, we are innovative enough to do even a better job than they do. We have no TV coverage, no radio coverage, very little newspaper coverage, so we have to take advantage of what we do have to create interest and that is the internet. This is not a criticism but a suggestion to all organizations. To my knowledge the NAA has a staff of two at present and a bunch of volunteers, some paid, but most not. These people are caught up in just pulling off a tournament of this size. They are busier than all get out just providing the basics. What is needed is someone to fill the position of promotion of the tournament via the internet. Someone who is not concerned with how many porta pottys we have, when they are coming and where exactly do we place them to please everyone. The someone I would like to see would have no responsibility other than reporting on the happenings of the day via the net. I do not know how to do this yet but I do have some ideas. I hope someday that it can become a reality. I think Brad Camp, the board, the NAA membership, the USOC, the internet followers and a lot of organizations would like to have that type of coverage. We just have to adapt to change and use it to our advantage to promote our sport and the sooner the better for all involved. Oh, by the way, it was a little windier yesterday afternoon than it was on Tuesday.


i went to Nationals in 06 as my first time. i was shocked that there were NO companies present and no booths. not HOYT, PSE, MATHEWS, nothing. there was a massage tent setup and a booth with t-shirts, and a concession booth for food and drinnks. OUTDOOR NATIONALS and it was ignored by all the major archery companies. Lancaster archery flew all the way from penn to have a booth at the arizona cup in 06 but not to the nationals. ???

ever been to vegas in feb? whole different story. i dont know why.
you'd think archery is archery , but vegas is only one of 3 big tourneys for the NFAA. Nationals is the only big one for the NAA. the regional ones are smaller. 
there were more companies present at the Arizona cup in 06 than at Nationals the same year. what gives? why does everyone ignore it? in 06 there was a TV news crew on site day 2 interviewing some of the archers. 


sad state for the US National Outdoor Championships if the archery industry ignores it.


----------



## Jim Pruitte (May 27, 2002)

Keep in mind as far as the archery companies are concered this is the end of their model season (except for hunting of course. Look at all the shows the manufactures and their reps are attending right now.). That's why you see so many manufactures and distributers of target equipment at the beginning of the year vs. the end of the year.



chrstphr said:


> i went to Nationals in 06 as my first time. i was shocked that there were NO companies present and no booths. not HOYT, PSE, MATHEWS, nothing. there was a massage tent setup and a booth with t-shirts, and a concession booth for food and drinnks. OUTDOOR NATIONALS and it was ignored by all the major archery companies. Lancaster archery flew all the way from penn to have a booth at the arizona cup in 06 but not to the nationals. ???
> 
> ever been to vegas in feb? whole different story. i dont know why.
> you'd think archery is archery , but vegas is only one of 3 big tourneys for the NFAA. Nationals is the only big one for the NAA. the regional ones are smaller.
> ...


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

Not sure what other scores are out there but I just heard Jamie edged Erika by 2 to win Nationals. Diane Watson was third. 

I guess Jamie and Erika had another classic finish where it came down to the 30M with them tied and Jamie's 357 was good enough


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

SuperX said:


> Not sure what other scores are out there but I just heard Jamie edged Erika by 2 to win Nationals. Diane Watson was third.
> 
> I guess Jamie and Erika had another classic finish where it came down to the 30M with them tied and Jamie's 357 was good enough


wow that is close. great shooting by two great ladies. I heard Dakota Sinclair finished fourth, Brady won and Jason Mckittrick (glad to see him back on the podium again) was 2nd or 3rd.


----------



## HoytHelixBoy (Jul 8, 2007)

we need some day 3 scores posted here i would be vary thankful to anyone who posted some.:sad:


----------



## lcv (Sep 7, 2004)

*Day 3 scores*

Day three scores are posted on the www.usarchery.org site


----------



## HoytHelixBoy (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks lcv


----------



## Hollywood (Oct 24, 2002)

I hear rumor that Brady shot a new 2-day National record, beating Butch's old record (by one point, perhaps). 

Congrats Brady!!! You're doing an awesome job! So proud of you!


-peace,
Holls


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

Brady shot well again. 1343 for 2nd fita - 2700 double fita which is a new national record. He also set a new double 50m national record with a 683, old record was a 676. Yep, it was a good day!


----------



## lcv (Sep 7, 2004)

*Senior Recurve*

Congrats to Brady on his great shooting and the new records. I hope the progress continues for all our recurve shooters, both men and women. Enjoy this time Julie!!!


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

Thanks! Don't know who was more excited, me or Brady, well probably Brady. It was just awesome.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

azarcherymom said:


> Brady shot well again. 1343 for 2nd fita - 2700 double fita which is a new national record. He also set a new double 50m national record with a 683, old record was a 676. Yep, it was a good day!


i thought the old record for a double fita was 2699 by Butch in 2001. thats what usarchery has posted. maybe im wrong. 

he def beat the old outdoor record with his first fita, 1357 surpassing butch as well on that one. awesome shooting. thats a high benchmark to pass. 


chris


----------



## Hollywood (Oct 24, 2002)

You're right, Chris. Brady scored 2700, beating Butch's 2699 by one point.


----------



## TexARC (Mar 5, 2003)

azarcherymom said:


> Thanks! Don't know who was more excited, me or Brady, well probably Brady. It was just awesome.


Brady probably has a lot on his mind/plate, so you might facilitate his records certification - his scorecards and the record claim form need to be gotten to the NAA office within 10 days - the link for the record claim form is right here, fill it out using your browser  and then print it, and either fax it or drop it by the offices. They will send a copy to me and I then issue the certificates and update the webpages appropriately. 
You might also check into the STAR FITA records pages - scores shot at the National Target Championship are also "Star FITA" capable - <HINT>


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

Hollywood said:


> You're right, Chris. Brady scored 2700, beating Butch's 2699 by one point.


Yep, im a dork. i wasnt thinking clearly on that. thats what i get for posting when im at work and not registering what im reading.

still awesome shooting. no doubt about it. and from what i hear, Brady shoots 53 lbs on his fingers. awesome score with that weight to boot.


chris


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

Disappointing no compound scores anywhere. Can the NAA update their site please?
2007 and people still can't update websites in good time.


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

TexARC said:


> Brady probably has a lot on his mind/plate, so you might facilitate his records certification - his scorecards and the record claim form need to be gotten to the NAA office within 10 days - the link for the record claim form is right here, fill it out using your browser  and then print it, and either fax it or drop it by the offices. They will send a copy to me and I then issue the certificates and update the webpages appropriately.
> You might also check into the STAR FITA records pages - scores shot at the National Target Championship are also "Star FITA" capable - <HINT>



Copies are made and paperwork is done and signed. It already in an envelope and ready to go.


----------



## JimmyG (Oct 31, 2005)

Marcus said:


> Disappointing no compound scores anywhere. Can the NAA update their site please?
> 2007 and people still can't update websites in good time.


Ditto


----------



## TexARC (Mar 5, 2003)

azarcherymom said:


> Copies are made and paperwork is done and signed. It already in an envelope and ready to go.


 Don't seal that envelope just yet - he's got some fun shooting today and you just might have to add another claim onto that form! Good luck!


----------



## TexARC (Mar 5, 2003)

day four results are up


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Looks like Khatuna lit up the second FITA and Dakota did one spot better than his Mom thought he did. Wonder what was up with Vic? I haven't seen him shoot that low in 10 years. Congrats to Barrett Sinclair too and Dan Schuller who dominated the Junior boys


----------



## doume (Feb 1, 2003)

TexARC said:


> day four results are up


Finally! 

I would love to have the US Open brackets available on line right now and I'm sure many US archers/relatives would love too ... I'm not a US citizen like many of you here, I'm not aware of what happens right now in USA Archery minus through this forum (and as a foreign archery forum staff member I know how difficult it is to find what really happens in a National Association through a public forum despite the moderators hard work) but I think lcv, and Marcus (in charge of various big Aussie events internet coverage through his archery forum and who is very aware on how and what to do to have a good internet coverage nowadays) are right : the NAA, despite it is not a big Olympic Archery Association, deserves more live or mostly live results when there are nowadays so many ways to do it at a not so expensive cost .


----------



## lcv (Sep 7, 2004)

*Doume*

It is not the results so much that I am speaking of, but the happenings, quotes, activities, problems, successes, etc. Results are an important portion of the tournament, but what makes these championships so great is all the perimeter stuff that goes along with the total package of any tournament. Like you say the brackets are important for alot of watchers both here and overseas in both directions. How can we best cover a tournament that would interest the people that don't know a 1400 score is a milestone for any shooter. How do we get them interested. It seems to me you do it by reporting on things they can relate to such as the guy with the limb delamination and Butch saving his day and his tournament by contacting people at Hoyt with the "Juice" to get him new limbs in one day. People can relate to lost luggage, things to do or lack there of, and quotes from famous archers to 10 year old kids. I've always thought the idea of sending out a person out with a camera and a question to ask would be great. Take a picture, not while shooting, and ask "Why did you come to shoot this tournament?" I can here the answers now. "I want to make USAT. I'm here for the money! I'm here to see old friends. My dad made me do it! Our whole JOAD club is here. I want to compare myself to the best. I was just passing by. I wanted the experience. OBT challenged me and by the way where the hell is he? I've always wanted to see Colorado. You mean this isn't a 3d tournament? I gotta shoot 90 what? I came because someone posted on AT that you get to drink Champagne during the tournament, but I haven't found that tent yet." Think of the possibilities. The personalities of the people who participate are very important and they make great stories. I would like the shooters on the internet to come and try this event , or at the very least follow it, to see what's going to happen next at the National Target Championships.


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

Recurve OR matches finished thru 1/4's
So in the semi's it as follows:
Brady Ellison v. Jason McKittrick
Butch Johnson v. Tyler Domenech

Khatuna Lorig v. Karen Scavotto
Lindsay Pian v. Jenny Nichols

Compounders just started their OR matches. Semi's and Medal matches all go out the same. Will try and update compunders before Semi's begin.

Julie


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

Jim Pruitte said:


> Keep in mind as far as the archery companies are concered this is the end of their model season (except for hunting of course. Look at all the shows the manufactures and their reps are attending right now.). That's why you see so many manufactures and distributers of target equipment at the beginning of the year vs. the end of the year.


well, i wasnt thinking that there would be too many bow sales. im not sure theres alot of bow sales at vegas. just the opportunity to see the companies and the products they have and to promote archery as a sport so they have a new influx of customers, and resell to old ones. 

so in order to get the involvement of the archery companies at national events who depend on archers to buy their products, we should hold our championships first of the year when they have a new model to sell? 

sounds to me like the archery companies just need to get in gear with the national events since all archery is related. half the field at Colorado is compound shooters even if they dont care about recurve sales. i think they arent there because they dont think theres any exposure. i bet if ABC sports called the NAA and said they were going to televise the champs next year, you'd see them all. and i would hope the NAA would charge them to raise more money for the sport so our teams could do more. 
the international fita org has gotten it together. they didnt go get archery sponsors. oddly enough they got a watch sponsor as one of the main sponsors, and an airline, and Kia a car company. maybe they had the same problems with european archery companies not showing up.

but then again , i know nothing on the subject really other than at the nationals, no companies present. what about national field? 3d? those have alot of companies there? 


chris


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

Compounders semi's
Dave cousins v. Logan Wilde
Rodger Willet v. Steve Gatto

Jamie VanNatta V. Sally Siepp
Erika Anshutz v. Brittany Lorrenti

Will post winners when we're done!


----------



## Hollywood (Oct 24, 2002)

Thanks Julie!!


----------



## Hollywood (Oct 24, 2002)

Bronze Medal Matches:
Logan Wilde v. Rodger Willet (Logan wins)
Jason McKittrick v. Tyler Domenech (Tyler wins)
Karen Scavotto v. Jenny Nichols (tie at the moment....Jenny wins tie-break)
Sally Siepp v. Brittany Lorrenti (Sally wins)

Gold Medal Matches:
Brady Ellison v. Butch Johnson
Dave Cousins v. Steve Gatto
Khatuna Lorig v. Lindsay Pian 
Jamie VanNatta v. Erika Anshutz 

more soon...


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

Bronze medalists

Mens Recurve - Tyler Domenech , Jsaon Mckittrick 4th
Mens Compound - Logan Wilde , Rodger Willet 4th

Womens Compound - Sally Siepp, Brittany Lorrenti 4th
Womens Recurve - Jenny Nichols, Karen Scavotto 4th


----------



## Hollywood (Oct 24, 2002)

Dave Cousins X, 10, 10, x, 6, 9 (gust of wind)
Steve Gatto 10, 10, X, 8, 8, 8 (gust of wind)

Jamie VanNatta 9, 9, 8, 10, 9, 7
Erika Anshutz x, x 9, 10, 9, 8


----------



## Hollywood (Oct 24, 2002)

Gold Medal Matches:
Dave Cousins 111
Steve Gatto 112

Jamie VanNatta 107
Erika Anshutz 114


----------



## Hollywood (Oct 24, 2002)

Gold Medal Matches:
Brady Ellison 9, 9, 9 = 27
Butch Johnson 10, 10, 7 = 27

Khatuna Lorig 9, X, 9 = 28
Lindsay Pian 6, 10, 10 = 26


----------



## Hollywood (Oct 24, 2002)

Gold Medal Matches:
Brady Ellison 9, 9, 9, 9, X, X = 56
Butch Johnson 10, 10, 7, 9, 10, 10 = 56

Khatuna Lorig 9, X, 9, 7, 9, 9 = 53
Lindsay Pian 6, 10, 10, 8, 9, 8 = 51


----------



## Hollywood (Oct 24, 2002)

Gold Medal Matches:
Brady Ellison 9, 9, 9, 9, X, X, 9, 10, 10 = 85
Butch Johnson 10, 10, 7, 9, 10, 10, 10, 9, 9 = 84

Khatuna Lorig 9, X, 9, 7, 9, 9, X, 9, 9 = 81
Lindsay Pian 6, 10, 10, 8, 9, 8, 9, 8, 9 = 77


----------



## Hollywood (Oct 24, 2002)

Gold Medal Matches:
Brady Ellison 9, 9, 9, 9, X, X, 9, 10, 10, X, X, 8 = 113 (Yay!!)
Butch Johnson 10, 10, 7, 9, 10, 10, 10, 9, 9, X, 9, 8 = 111

Khatuna Lorig 9, X, 9, 7, 9, 9, X, 9, 9, 9, 8, 9 = 107 (Yay!!)
Lindsay Pian 6, 10, 10, 8, 9, 8, 9, 8, 9, 10, 9, 9 = 105

Congratulations to all Semi-finalists and Finalists!! You did great!!

woot!

-peace,
holls


----------



## BILL B (Jun 21, 2003)

Three cheers for the Chula Vista RAs. In the men's Division 2 of 3 medals were won by RAs. In the ladies division 2 of 3 medals were won by RAs. They are a real credit to Coach Lee.


----------



## andy1996 (Feb 15, 2004)

Hooray for Steve Gatto!! I shot with him in AZ and he is a great kid, I guess its out with the old guard and in with the new! Congrats Steve! You earned it!


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2007)

*Yeeeeha*

Way to go RA's....they will be better next year.

Art


----------



## TexARC (Mar 5, 2003)

I am uploading overnight the last set of photos from the medal round matches of this afternoon. I am leaving many more frames per execution by these top archers for your eddification   and entertainment. 
Suggest you scroll through them once so that they are loaded into memory, then use the left/right arrow keys to repeat the scrolling faster so you can step through each shot sequence quickly.
OR, get to the thumbnail page, press the space bar, and a slide show will play them all for you. Do enjoy? 
Ron


----------



## JimmyG (Oct 31, 2005)

Thanks TexArc, for the pictures they are great...I couldn't be there to witness the biggest win my sons has ever had but your pictures put me right their. By the way I mess with photography a little my self, what set up are you using to get those high speed pictures? thank you, A proud dad, Jim Gatto


----------



## CM JOAD (Oct 9, 2005)

Jim C said:


> Wonder what was up with Vic? I haven't seen him shoot that low in 10 years.


I heard he was really sick throughout the week. I saw him a couple of times..he didn't look like he was feeling well at all.


----------



## HoytHelixBoy (Jul 8, 2007)

can someone post a link to day 4 pics please like hopfuly some podium pics


----------



## prairiegrl (Aug 1, 2003)

*pictures*

http://usaarcheryrecords.org/Photos/Target/index.html


----------



## coach1 (Apr 14, 2003)

*Nationals Pictures*

I have the podium pics Day 4, US Open and Banquet Photos.

I am sorry fo the delay. (Life and Travel are getting in the way.)

Pictures will be available at www.dolphin-sys.com on the archery photo links page This afternoon (Monday)

I will forward a final set of pictures to wwww.usarcheryrecords.org ASAP after that.

Gary


----------



## HoytHelixBoy (Jul 8, 2007)

thanks gary


----------



## Tropicalfruitmo (Mar 17, 2005)

What's up with the final results not being posted yet? Or am I just not finding them?


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Day 4 results includes the running total final results as well. Unless you're talking about the separate US Open event? I haven't seen those results posted anywhere yet?! Would be nice to see the brackets and how everyone did in the OR shoot-offs as well!

>>-------->


----------



## Tropicalfruitmo (Mar 17, 2005)

CHPro said:


> Day 4 results includes the running total final results as well. Unless you're talking about the separate US Open event? I haven't seen those results posted anywhere yet?! Would be nice to see the brackets and how everyone did in the OR shoot-offs as well!
> 
> >>-------->




I was referring to the OR and Open results.


----------



## JOADMom (Jan 27, 2005)

*Final Results...*

...are now posted: 

http://usarchery.myicontrol.com/html/2007NationalTargetChampionships.html


----------

